# Betta and pictus catfish issues



## shannamichelle (Nov 10, 2015)

]I have my crown tail betta in a 10 gallon aquarium with heat, filtration, live plants, etc. I recently added a pictus catfish and when I turned the light on this morning my bettas beautiful fins are now all tattered and much shorter. I pay attention but think it is happening after lights out. I also have a very small catfish but I cannot remember the exact species, should I separate them?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry to say but a 10 gallon is much too small for a pictus cat. They grow to about 6" and are very active, especially at night. I would return it if I were you. Is the other small catfish a corydoras cat? Cories would be much more compatible with the betta and will stay small, growing to only 2.5 to 3" depending on species. However, cories should be kept in groups. Do you have a pic you can post so we can help identify?


----------



## Litzi1964 (Jun 1, 2014)

*10 gallon too small*

I agree that a 10 gallon is too small for a pictus catfish, unless it's for very short term like quarantine or treatment.

If the betta and the pictus are the only two in the tank, then the pictus is the obvious culprit of the betta's injuries. To me, if two fish are known to not get along then then answer is to not keep them together, regardless of whether they are "supposed to" get along or not. Personally I think bettas and pictus are so different in temperament and behavior that they wouldn't do well together, unless you have a really large (I'm thinking 55 gal+) community tank and they can stay away from each other. And I'm not sure how happy a betta would be in a large community tank.


----------

